# pix of my new 01 SpecV!



## jasonzns (Nov 17, 2003)

*pix of my new 04 SpecV!*

Please let me know what you think. I personally like the 04 front clip better than the 03's. However I like the older wheels.


----------



## weaksauce (Nov 13, 2003)

That's my car! Except you have the brembo brakes =p . How much did you pay O.T.D? I really didn't like the 04 frontend, but it starts to grow on you after a while... like fungus =) . Congrats. Do you have any other optional accessories? I think most people will give opinions of what they think the 04 model looks like instead of drawing conclusions from your vehicle specifically.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

it looks like a newer, different back bumper too, more angled and sharper. i can't say i like the new '04 front tho, it looks more like a potato and its no different than the regular sentras. i mean, how can you resist the skyline styling of the '02's? i'm with you on the wheels tho, the newer wheels are just wierd, looks like a cross between an altima hubcap and a maxima wheel. the only thing i like about the '04s are the tail lights: its one thing nissan did right! and its advice for the future too: when in doubt of styling, just copy the skyline... and is it just me or does it look lifted?


----------



## jasonzns (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm sorry to say I do not have the Brembo's. Those are painted calipers..
this vehicle has the sunroof package.. It's not lifted. It sits just as high as the stock 03. I think because I was squated down when I took the pick that it looks higher. Kinda like a optical illusion.. I will be lowering the car soon. It does sit too high in my opinion. Just got threw paying a 800 car tag and tax. All in good time. 
I'm not saying that I dislike the 03 front end. Im just saying this front end just grows on me everyday. I payed 18,500 from the dealer..


----------



## Sabin76 (Aug 23, 2003)

18.5? ouch. I paid about that for mine, but it has NISMO headers, exhaust, shift knob, floormats, etc. Where do you live (that could be the problem)? I could have gotten a stock with the sunroof for about 17.3 OTD, but they suckered me into the NISMO package... not that I regret it. Looks great though, your tinting looks quite a bit better than mine cause I got screwed, but that happens. Happy driving.


*Edit: He's right, your bumper does look different, hmmm. Oh, and have you had any problems with your remote trunk release? The latch on mine keeps getting pushed down. I took it to the dealer and they looked at it, then they moved it a bit and said that it was fixed, and of course it wasn't. Just curious.


----------



## weaksauce (Nov 13, 2003)

yeah, I got my silver 2004 specv w/sunroof/mats/microfilter for 17,000 o.t.d. should've went lower =(


----------



## jasonzns (Nov 17, 2003)

Well I payed 18,500 because Nissan would give me the .9% intrest rate. I could have got it for 16,500 with 7% intrest.. Screw that...
I do have a problem with my trunk release. Drives me nuts. I have to keep using the key and lift that latch back up. Mine has the sunroof/mats/microfilter as well.. Btw where is the the microfilter at?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

what is an 01 specV?


----------



## jasonzns (Nov 17, 2003)

It's an 04 SpecV. I messed up on the subject. How do I change that? If I click edit I don't have an option.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah they're selling 04 specs with Brembos in the high 15's to low 16's here. Brand new, sitting on the lot...they just can't sell them, my guess is because of the front end.


----------



## jasonzns (Nov 17, 2003)

Great!!! I guess I got ripped a new one. That always happens to me. 
Blah...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

nah it's probably just your area. I live in TX where everyone drives a truck or an SUV. It's hard to get people into cars instead of trucks, especially when the front end is "questionable", so the dealers have to cut the prices down a ton.


----------



## robert98hp (Aug 26, 2003)

would the new 2004 model sentras be b16? i would think so (even though small changes) the lights are diff and so is th front bumper, meaning so would the front and rear quarter panels, i don't know.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

No it is still a b15, those are only small changes, same with the body style of the 02-03 se-r compared to the 00-01 sentras. They're all b15s, when they change to a whole new chassis you will know. Just look at the differences between the b13, b14, and b15, they're completely different cars. Not just on the outside, they're completely different.


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Looking good, of course I like 03 clip better but. I like the rears of the 04(bumper, taillights). And doesn't the 04 radio, hvac lighting match the speedo!(nice)

My .02
If I had 04 I would try to copy the Rtr touring car. There grill looks like its silverish instead of black. The lower bumper opening I would cover w/ a black mesh.

Oh did your car come w/ the trunk mat that says Sentra on it? I need to pick up one of those.


----------



## weaksauce (Nov 13, 2003)

You guys should definitely check out WWW.CARSDIRECT.COM, from there I was able to go into the dealerships slightly informed. www.carbuyingtips.com explains scams and how the dealerships work as well. Trust me www.carsdirect.com is shiznit. They tell you about dealer incentives, rebates, and they give you the invoice pricing listing. 

I LOVE the 03 front. But imo, the styling of the 04 looks like a newer car (albeit an ugly new car), however the 03 looks much better, ya feel? Also, the inside dash of the 04 is orange and the numbers on the speedometer aren't diagonal . Red would've been sweet - and I don't wanna go changing the bulbs on a brand new car just yet (my pops). The one thing I hate about my 04 specv is the stock stereo system. It's HORRID! I really wish they've gone the way of 6x9's.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

weaksauce said:


> The one thing I hate about my 04 specv is the stock stereo system. It's HORRID! I really wish they've gone the way of 6x9's.


The system doesn't suck because they used 6.5" speakers, it sucks because they used $0.50 6.5" speakers


----------



## weaksauce (Nov 13, 2003)

heh i actually couldn't agree more! I just unhooked my stock subwoofer, and used the stock amp (non RF)with an after-market 12" subwoofer in a ported box and the result is AWESOME! I have a dual-bandpass box and 400w kenwood amp in my room but for now i'm pretty content =)> . Would it be safe to use the white-plug-in 12v line cable that goes to the amp (attached to the bottom of the stock sub) . I know it's usually ideal to hook it directly to the battery. By next week I'll have rear 6.5" 3way replacements. I actually wanna keep my stock front tweeters, so should i get aftermarket 1-way speakers (with no midrange/tweeters) for the front? I don't really care too much about highend sound (or i would've installed my bandpass/amp already), I just want clean sound and could use some tips. I'll do some more research later =).


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well since it doesn't really have anything to do with the original topic, you should probably ask any audio questions in the audio forum under a new thread. I'd be glad to answer any questions, but I don't want to send this thread so far off topic we don't even know what it's about anymore, lol.


----------



## robert98hp (Aug 26, 2003)

actually you don't have to change the chassis for the model name to change j/ like the 240sx from s13 to s14, chassis is the same but the body is diff., i just thought that it might be enough of a change but i think you're right


----------



## jasonzns (Nov 17, 2003)

Mine did come with the floor mats that say SE-R and the trunk mat says Sentra. I love the car. I get lots of compliments on it and also the chicks always trying to get me to roll the window down. (married)..
My only complaint with teh car is I do not like the instrument cluster. The orange is not my cup of tea. Was thinking about chaning the bulbs and new guage plates or something. Anyone else with me on this? 
As far as the stock stereo, mine came with the premier sound package or whatever. It sounds alot better than some I have heard. I will replace the head unit soon but finding a new unit that matches that nasty orange might prove challening...


----------



## weaksauce (Nov 13, 2003)

Yeah I definitely wanna change the orange bulbs! Just watch out for the airbag  . After I do some more research I'm probably gonna change everything to red or blue (not both )- Like I did to my other sentra w/ no airbag.


----------



## jasonzns (Nov 17, 2003)

make sure you post a pic of that when you are done. Do you know where all the bulbs are? What style bulb are they?


----------



## weaksauce (Nov 13, 2003)

i went through 3 boards and can't seem to find out what kind of bulbs are used in the b15 guage/instrument cluster. if anyone knows can they please let me know. thanks!


----------



## jasonzns (Nov 17, 2003)

bright blue bulbs would look awsome IMO.. I'm curious to know the answer to his question as well.


----------



## jasonzns (Nov 17, 2003)




----------

